# Kangertech Subtank vs Aspire Atlantis



## Riddle (4/12/14)

I must say I'm quite impressed with both of these. Although I enjoy building coils so the Subtank is a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (4/12/14)

Just an inside look at the new Kangertech coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/12/14)

I reckon these two tanks are gonna start quite a few fanboy wars 

I like them both, but also leaning towards the SubTank due to the RBA part


----------



## gman211991 (4/12/14)

Aspire ftw.


----------



## free3dom (4/12/14)

gman211991 said:


> Aspire ftw.



Begun, the clearo wars have....


----------



## gman211991 (4/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Begun, the clearo wars have....


Indeed it has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (4/12/14)

Haha. Yeah these are definitely two very good tanks. 
I would say go for both.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (5/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I reckon these two tanks are gonna start quite a few fanboy wars
> 
> I like them both, but also leaning towards the SubTank due to the RBA part



That was my initial thinking as well, but as soon as I found out its a 25mm tank, I took it off the books for my collection.
Too big for 18650 mods, and too small for 26650 mods...
WTF KANGER?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (5/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> That was my initial thinking as well, but as soon as I found out its a 25mm tank, I took it off the books for my collection.
> Too big for 18650 mods, and too small for 26650 mods...
> WTF KANGER?!



Agreed, it's an akward size...but personally I'm not really bothered by that, it's the price to pay for increased capacity and RBA.
The Atlantis definitely wins the asthetic award here, but the SubTank wins on flexibility. Having both is the probably the way to go 
Hopefully Kanger takes a page from Aspire's book and releases a mod of their own that is designed for the SubTank.

One unknown (for now) is a good comparison between the coils (performance, durability, etc). I've got a feeling Aspire's gonna win that round too - which might make the kanger's flexibility a bit less impressive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (5/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> That was my initial thinking as well, but as soon as I found out its a 25mm tank, I took it off the books for my collection.
> Too big for 18650 mods, and too small for 26650 mods...
> WTF KANGER?!



The bigger size is a slight put off, however at 25mm it's not such a huge difference.


----------



## WHeunis (5/12/14)

Riddle said:


> The bigger size is a slight put off, however at 25mm it's not such a huge difference.



There might be rare cases in which this will turn out true for me, personally.
One that I can think of, as a maybe, is a Vaporshark with a skin on. Spose it depends how thick the skin is...

Most tube mods with the subtank on it, i just know my OCD will drive me insane over it.

I would say it is most likely that this would only work for me on a boxmod.

Will see. I am in the process of trying to sell off my slightly old Xeon file-server. I was going to get a sharkie from the Group-buy, but I am currently struggling to get my money out of the US for the latest job I completed.
Now I am resorting to other means...


----------



## LandyMan (5/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> There might be rare cases in which this will turn out true for me, personally.
> One that I can think of, as a maybe, is a Vaporshark with a skin on. Spose it depends how thick the skin is...
> 
> Most tube mods with the subtank on it, i just know my OCD will drive me insane over it.
> ...



Well, that will depend whether the box mod is recessed or not I would imagine ... don't think the recess makes provision for 25mm tanks ... so flat ones would be fine?


----------



## WHeunis (5/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Well, that will depend whether the box mod is recessed or not I would imagine ... don't think the recess makes provision for 25mm tanks ... so flat ones would be fine?



Good point!
MOST recesses are 22 or 23mm.
That pretty much kills the Hana as a possibility.
Vaporshark is flat, so is Vaporflask.
IPV and Sigelei 50/100 are flat too.

I will just have to wait and see if/when I do get a Shark, how wide it is with it's sleeve on.


----------

